# Hope Lake



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone ever fish Hope Lake? 120 acres, trolling motor only, Hope Lake State Park. I was visiting there over the weekend. Looks like a nice lake.
Bassky


----------



## Headache (Jun 22, 2009)

I used to fish Lake Hope years ago. It was always OK, not terrific but, OK. I have never caught any bass bigger than a couple of pounds but, I've heard of a few. I've also caught a few nice bluegills. What it does have is peace and quiet.  Not much fishing pressure and a beautiful setting. Some of my most relaxing days fishing are on this lake. 

This is based on dated info. It's been at least 6 years since I've been there. 

BTW, the ramp sucks. It's gravel, uneven, and steep. If you have a bigger heavy boat, like a bass boat, it is hard to cradle your boat and winch it on. 

Headache


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

A lot of people I've known have called it a sleeper lake. I can only bank fish it and have managed a few nice bass...while seeing some real nice pigs. IMO there are better lakes around...although it might be different hitting it from a boat than the shore.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Lake Hope does not have a good reputation for offering quality bass. Maybe the Hocking River, or Lake Rupert, or even Lake Logan would offer a better opportunity for catching nicer sized bass than Lake No-Hope.


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

That's right there are no "quality" fish to be caught there. LMAO


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Lake Hope does have some tasty red ears!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

and lots of channel cats.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

when i was in college at Hocking, me and a buddy went canoeing there, this was 10 years ago. while we were canoing both of us saw the biggest bass either of us had ever seen in the water underneath the canoe. if we had a net we could have caught it. for about 2 minutes, it was just hanging out about 3 feet down and about 3 feet from the canoe. huge, fat female full of eggs (was in april). neither of us wanted to estimate its weight but both of us have caught lots of 5lb and up bass over the years and we both agreed that this bass was far bigger then that. i wouldnt have been shocked if that fish weighed 10 pounds. still to this day its the biggest bass i have ever seen including the pigs in the bass pro shops tanks. but i havent fished the lake for years.


----------

